# [COMPILE FAILURE] gnome-base/librsvg para beryl (solved)

## sefirotsama

Me dispuse a instalar beryl para dar algÃºn efecto nuevo a mi escritorio kde (basicamente alguna cosa suave, ya me cansÃ© en el pasado de algunos efectos muy exagerados).

MirÃ© varias guias y me dispuse a instalarlo. Primero desenmascarÃ© los paquetes que me pedia. Luego directamente emerge -av beryl

 *emerge -av beryl wrote:*   

> localhost sefirot # emerge -av beryl
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

En fin, en este punto todo es correcto. Descarga el gnome-base/librsvg y lo empieza a compilar, hasta que en cierto punto peta. 

 *emerge beryl, paquete gnome-base/librsvg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> =============================================================================
> 
> WARNING: 84 unused declarations.
> ...

 

Â¿Que deberia hacer ahora?  Ya he hecho un emerge --sync hoy mismo. En el log no hay mÃ¡s informaciÃ³n util y ahora mismo en google no hay nada que me sea de ayuda...

Â¿Alguien podria ayudarme? (sigo intentando por mi cuento)

----------

## i92guboj

Error pelín extraño. ¿Podrías probar la 2.16.1-r1?

----------

## sefirotsama

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Error pelï¿½n extraï¿½o. ï¿½Podrï¿½as probar la 2.16.1-r1?

 

De donde saco la r1??? ya me da directamente la 2.16.1 como la ultima en salir (estoy haciendo de nuevo un emerge --sync), y si me dice lo mismo emmascararÃ© la 2.16.1 (=gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1) a ver si con la anterior furula.

----------

## i92guboj

Según el Changelog el ebuild está desde ayer:

 *Changelog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ChangeLog
> 
> # ChangeLog for gnome-base/librsvg
> ...

 

Aunque tampoco se si arreglará tu problema. Es realmente extraño.

También puedes probar revdep-rebuild, quizás alguna dependencia de librsvg está parcialmente rota.

----------

## sefirotsama

Revdep rebuils no me dijo que nada andubiera mal y he optado por emmascarar esa versiÃ³n. Ahora ya sÃ© pq no me podia instalar la r1.

 *Quote:*   

> localhost sefirot # emerge beryl
> 
> Calculating dependencies \
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1" have been masked.
> ...

 

Si acepto la r1, que es mÃ¡s nuevo que pasarÃ ? A parte de que me voy a hacer un lio increible con todas las versiones...

----------

## sefirotsama

Ya sÃ© que pasarÃ¡...

O que es lo que ha pasado

 *gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r1 wrote:*   

>                                                      ^
> 
> ../xml/rsvg-file-util.xml:272: parser error : chunk is not well balanced
> 
> ^
> ...

 

----------

## sefirotsama

(perdÃ³n, he repetido un post)

----------

## i92guboj

Bueno, ya sabemos que no es cosa de la versión. Yo estoy usando  ~amd64 y gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r1 sin problema. En bugzilla tampoco hay nada que a primera vista coincida con tu caso. Y por el tipo de error me inclino a pensar que podría ser algún problema con alguna de las utilidades que librsvg necesita en tiempo de compilación.

Aunque... veo que tienes el USE doc habilitado. Prueba a deshabilitarlo, ya que al parecer, lo que falla es al parsear los xml. Si compila bien con USE="-doc" entonces ve a bugzilla y reporta el bug.

----------

## sefirotsama

Ha sido desactivar la USE doc y compilar bien el paquete. Voy a reportar el Bug

----------

## sefirotsama

Reportado a Bug 177663 y solucionado desactivando USE doc.

Cierro el tema gracias 6thpink

----------

